# Guitar stores in Winnipeg?



## Culley (Sep 29, 2006)

Though I'm a lowly American, I am making my first trip to Canada.

I'll be staying in Winnipeg next week for my 31st birthday (yay me!) and seeing the Junior Boys at the Pyramid.

I should be able to get around fine, but I'll be right downtown on Carlton.

Anyhow, I think I want to visit Second Encore, but was curious what the inside scoop was on Winnipeg's hottest guitar stores? I also know about Long & McQuade, but that seems like more of a... BIG company store. Still, if there are good deals to be found.

Alright, thanks,

Culley


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

When I visit the 'Peg....I always enjoy visiting out Mother's Music (Gordon Price) Music on Wall St. and all the pawn shops around the north side of Main St....


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

There's also St. John's Music and Quest Music (I think they're open now) pretty much across the street from Second Encore...as well as a small guitar shop on a corner near there....
Oh yeah.....have a great trip ! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! :food-smiley-004: 




(I can't believe I'm so polite to an American....) None :smile: :smile:


----------



## Culley (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm really a Canadian at heart. :tongue: 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Have a nice trip. Happy Birthday:smile: 

Are you driving ? how many hours is the Peg from Sweet Home Chicago.

I like Americans, most are very nice, as well it is a nice place for the most part.


----------



## Culley (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm about three hours east of Chicago, along the Mississippi River bordering Iowa and Illinois.

It's about 825 miles up to Winnipeg. Should hopefully only take 10-12 hours. So add three or four hours and you'll have that in Canadian time. :tongue:


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Metric time is a bitch eh:wink:


----------



## Clypher (Jan 5, 2007)

There's Mother's, as stated above, and Long and Mcquade which is on the pembina/stafford junction I *think*

I tend to find the service better at Mother's.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep, L&M is at Stafford and Pembina basically, Stafford and Taylor is the actual street intersection. I haven't been to Mother's for awhile but I've been at St. John's Music recently. Not a great place for used or older stuff but I really like the staff there. Quest is just a half a block away from St. John's on Portage Ave. and Sled Dog Music is even closer - it's an acoustic guitar shop by the way. Second Encore (I guess just called "Encore" these days), is just across the street from the previous three.

I haven't looked at the pawnshops in a long time but my favourite is the one at Main St. and Logan. The name escapes me at the moment but they've always had the best stuff when I've done the "pawnshop tour". They're more expensive but they have better stuff and you have the added benefit of it not being a total shithole. 

Hope this helps some!

Jim


----------

